# How To Root Droid 2



## bertosaurus (Oct 29, 2011)

hello everyone im new to this whole rooting and roms for the android. i tried to root before and ended up bootlooping my phone. i would like specific instructions on how to root my phone correctly and what programs i need to do so and the progrms i need to back my phone up. also what kind of roms are best or how do i know which ones are built to what i would like. thank you everyone


----------



## HellInMe (Sep 27, 2011)

Sbf to froyo, update to ota gb, root with one click root, that's it


----------



## bertosaurus (Oct 29, 2011)

HellInMe said:


> Sbf to froyo, update to ota gb, root with one click root, that's it


what does that even mean? you got some other steps i can take? im new to this whole rooting scene so i need more specifications please


----------



## ShortnStubby (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok give us some information, go to settings, about phone, and give us the android version and kernal version so we know where to begin to help you.

Also what steps did you take to get out of your boot loop?


----------



## HellInMe (Sep 27, 2011)

Sbf with rds lite. Get the sbf full system file for droid2 ( I don't remember where just Google it.) Pull out battery, put it back in and boot into bootloader mode by holding the up arrow on hard keyboard and power volume. Plug into pc and let rds lite do its magic. If it bootloops then press boot into stock recovery and factory reset from there. Set up and update to ota gb from the froyo kerne by settings->about phone-> check updates. Let it download, install and once in gb use the one click root motorola to root ( google it as well) and that's it!


----------

